# My tool cabinet (just a small update )



## head clansman (23 Oct 2009)

hi all 

Actually two half days 

here we go , been planing these tool cabinets now for a long time.

Please bear in mind these cabinets are middle of the road , all ply wood which will be glued and screwed, ain't no posh job like others before me ,These are aimed at what most I hope should be able to cope with skill wise , and cost has been bourne in mind as well .

This is the first of two different cabinets, this one is the first , which will house my numerous hand tool I have accumulated throughout my working life.

Size wise most will find this one quite large , it has to house all my hand tools not just my joinery tools but also my electrical, plumbing mechanical & decoration +my general building tools .

It will be built as one unit but designed with three differing sections .

DIMENSIONS D= 600mm* W=1200mm H= err um ? I've forgotten I'll check on that and get back to you all , sorry .

BOTTOM SECTION 

this will be a full width drawer of various depths yet to be decided , some will have sliding drawers/trays internally .

MIDDLE SECTION

this is to house my many battery drills + chargers.

TOP SECTION 

This is solely for all my Joinery tools which is still expanding hence why I have chosen the size I have to allow for future expansion of tools that I still have planned .


The design is continually being altered as I go along , the upper section depth wise is considerable deeper that most wall hung cabinets , as mine is an all in one floor standing unit this will not cause me any concern weight wise, I still have a few thoughts/concerns about the upper doors design which I'll get solved before much longer . So hear goes .

first pic show template tacked on and router used to cut shape of side panels 







cutting out toe space in main base section 






ply shelfing cut and sanded up awaiting assembly






cleaned up housing and chopped square at end 






both ends completed awaiting assembly






showing assembled lower half 






again showing assembled upper half 






back tacked on and cutting to length






back screw on around edges but not yet across shelves






Assembled and stood up for the first time






just a little clean up in the corner where the router can't go






ok now you 've seen the size of it , that's the basic shell put together , a little clean up in the corners but not a lot, now i have to source some timber for a framework to go on the front of the shell and the front of the opening upper doors, so if any question I will try and answer you the best I can ,I'll keep all of those interested as the work progresses updated with regular WIP posts, stay tuned . hc


----------



## Mike.C (23 Oct 2009)

Looking good Martin  

Cheers

Mike


----------



## head clansman (23 Oct 2009)

hi mike 

thanks , a long way to go yet .hc


----------



## Triggaaar (23 Oct 2009)

Looks good, thanks for posting


----------



## Waka (24 Oct 2009)

You were missed today, what happened?


----------



## head clansman (24 Oct 2009)

hi tony 


Today ?? I was !! why .hc


----------



## Evergreen (24 Oct 2009)

Martin

Wow, that's looking good. Since it's big and going to be pretty heavy, will it have adjustable feet to cope with any uneveness in your wooden floor?

And that's a really interesting handsaw you're using to cut the back to length - is it a Disston?


----------



## JonnyD (24 Oct 2009)

Its always good to see the work of a master tradesman. I am hoping one day to graduate from a wood butcher to that of a master

Cheers

Jon


----------



## head clansman (24 Oct 2009)

Hi evergreen 

actually you mentioned a very good point here. I suppose I could mount some adjustable feet to allow for any possible unevenness . the saw is not a disston it from there second line of saws a warrenanted superior dated dec 27 1887 its a real treat to use it, and i love to reach for it every chance i get . 

I bought it a few yrs ago from ebay in the states with another saw which was a disston and that was a total load of rubbish knackered . hc


----------



## head clansman (24 Oct 2009)

Hi tony 


O my god, it was your bash today :shock: , deep s**t , sorry , sorry , sorry thought i still had a week to say yes i would come , i honestly thought it was next saturday  i was looking forwards to meeting names a putting faces to them and of course seeing the finished tool cab, pipper, oh well no good crying in my whisky glass, maybe next year someone might like to remind me in time please . hope you all had a really nice day though weather was,nt to good to start with but did inproove . hc sorry tony .


----------



## head clansman (24 Oct 2009)

hi again everygreen .


here just for you a closer look at the handle . hc


----------



## Triggaaar (24 Oct 2009)

head clansman":3qu5f0ao said:


> here just for you a closer look at the handle


How old do you think it is, and what do you do to sharpen it (sorry, don't know anything)


----------



## head clansman (24 Oct 2009)

hi triggaer 


it's not how old i think it is i dont know for sure , but on the brass motive i suppose that what it call ,it is embossed with (pat dec 27th 1887) my mobile battery in flat at the mo and is on charge the camera on it has a macro setting I'll see if i can get a close up of it tomorrow if i can and if it readable i post a pic, but don't hold you breath. hc :wink:

ps sorry nearly forgot i take it to travis perkins for sharpening who send it to a saw doctor for just over a tennor it 's well worth it .


----------



## Waka (25 Oct 2009)

head clansman":3ta8uqgx said:


> hi triggaer
> 
> ps sorry nearly forgot i take it to travis perkins for sharpening who send it to a saw doctor for just over a tennor it 's well worth it .



I wasn't aware that they offered a saw sharpening service, that's good to know.

jeremy has kindly taken one of mine home to sharpen, but in the future I know where to go. Thanks for the info.


----------



## head clansman (25 Oct 2009)

hi tony 

no problem, your welcome , they do planer blades circular saw it a complete service not just hand tools .hc

ps tony when you take one in ask for bob tool hire section .


----------



## head clansman (25 Oct 2009)

hi triggaer 


here it is come out better than i thought . hc


----------



## Evergreen (25 Oct 2009)

Hi hc

Thanks for the additional pics of the saw. It looks a real beauty. 

I acquired an old Spearior handsaw years ago and have never done anything with it but you've inspired me to clean it up and bring it back into use.


----------



## head clansman (25 Oct 2009)

hi evergreen 


well done you , it's not too hard to do , and it's not that expensive if you can't recut set and sharpen your self take it to a local building merchant who offer a saw sharpening service who will send it off to a saw doctor, i used to do them my self but the eye sight it's not as good as it was ,i use my local travis perkins for mine.hc 

Ps good luck, pics when finished please .


----------



## jedmc571 (27 Oct 2009)

Martin

Any plans to put that monster on wheels, or is it fixed free standing ?

Jed


----------



## head clansman (27 Oct 2009)

hi jed 


well its about time , last time we spoke you were in your chair waiting with blankets, hot soup being served by the missus , and barking orders for me to start :wink: where have you been, fell asleep ? :lol: :lol: good soup that must have been what did she but in it :lol: only joking , anyway to your question .

I've been mulling that over as a simular question was asked as well , your right it is a monster solely to accommodated all my tools , the problem i'm going to have is weight, not just the cabinet but even more when all tools are housed there .

As most here that have workshops already as your adding extra piece of machinery some time things have to be moved , or if your moving house even bigger problem with cabinets of this size , so if i leave it as it is, just to move a short distant will be very difficult even if it has adjustable feet which Is one idea , but to be movable easily on your own would be better , so i'm mulling over , say something like a removable set of wheel like a set of boggie wheels , but the problem i'm finding difficult to get my head around as i said earlier is weight mainly because most wheels have hard rubber tyres fitted , so if there fitted permanent , once wheeled into position and then left there going to get flat segments on them so when and if you have to move the cabinet it is going to be very difficult hence my problem how do i make them removable ????? hc any ideas guys


----------



## head clansman (27 Oct 2009)

hi all 


ah ha got it . sat hear mulling it over, as you do , and bang a little light switched on in the old grey matter, (maybe a flash of inspiration) they do come now and again. 

With just a slight design adjustment, cut off the toe space which is already there , build a platform to secure the cabinet to which will have a set of four wheels plus a set of four adjustable feet wind up the adjustable feet roll the cabinet to where you want it manoeuverd into position wind down the adjustable feet so the wheels are lifted off the ground (no flat segments ) then adjust to level , reverse when a move is required hc :wink:


----------



## jedmc571 (27 Oct 2009)

Sounds like a plan :wink: 

'm in a semi recovered state, enought to go off and do 3 12 hour night shifts  but am here watching in the background, when I've finished my soup :lol: 

M10/12 Threaded rod, some nuts and washers, Pronged T Nuts and you're away, just got myself some castors from Toolstation, well made as well, only 75mm, I reckon "The Monster" would need a minimum of 100's ?
Axminster are cheaper though, but not worth the postage to Chester.

What about a central removeable foot in the centre, all that weight is now bearing on the four outside corners, perhaps a timber leg in the midle just to counteract any sag?

I'm watching 8)

Jed


----------



## head clansman (27 Oct 2009)

Hi jed 

hmm, :? not sure about the centre leg the lower half is all drawers , but food for thought though, already have the wheels a box of about 20 :wink: , came off of large blanket storage units come from my wifes last employers when they went in to administration , I was there helping to clean out the old shop and asked if i could have the blanket boxes as they had plans of skipping them all   , I had enough green MDF to line out my workshop.    

Just been looking at the axminster machine base feet , hmm :? maybe a bit to small on the feet diameter. but hey as you say it's a plan a starting point .hc


----------



## head clansman (11 Nov 2009)

hi all 

Actually two half days 

here we go , been planing these tool cabinets now for a long time.

Please bear in mind these cabinets are middle of the road , all ply wood which will be glued and screwed, ain't no posh job like others before me ,These are aimed at what most I hope should be able to cope with skill wise , and cost has been bourne in mind as well .

This is the first of two different cabinets, this one is the first , which will house my numerous hand tool I have accumulated throughout my working life.

Size wise most will find this one quite large , it has to house all my hand tools not just my joinery tools but also my electrical, plumbing mechanical & decoration +my general building tools .

It will be built as one unit but designed with three differing sections .

DIMENSIONS D= 600mm* W=1200mm H= err um ? I've forgotten I'll check on that and get back to you all , sorry .

BOTTOM SECTION 

this will be a full width drawer of various depths yet to be decided , some will have sliding drawers/trays internally .

MIDDLE SECTION

this is to house my  many battery drills + chargers.

TOP SECTION 

This is solely for all my Joinery tools which is still expanding hence why I have chosen the size I have to allow for future expansion of tools that I still have planned .


The design is continually being altered as I go along , the upper section depth wise is considerable deeper that most wall hung cabinets , as mine is an all in one floor standing unit this will not cause me any concern weight wise, I still have a few thoughts/concerns about the upper doors design which I'll get solved before much longer . So hear goes .

first pic show template tacked on and router used to cut shape of side panels 







cutting out toe space in main base section 






ply shelfing cut and sanded up awaiting assembly






cleaned up housing and chopped square at end 






both ends completed awaiting assembly






showing assembled lower half 






again showing assembled upper half 






back tacked on and cutting to length






back screw on around edges but not yet across shelves






Assembled and stood up for the first time






just a little clean up in the corner where the router can't go






ok now you 've seen the size of it , that's the basic shell put together , a little clean up in the corners but not a lot, now i have to source some timber for a framework to go on the front of the shell and the front of the opening upper doors, so if any question I will try and answer you the best I can ,I'll keep all of those interested as the work progresses updated with regular WIP posts, stay tuned . hc[/quote]


Just a small update .

Euro oak purchase from yandles last week nice timber , moisture meter arrive a few day later from Hong Kong had a few days play with it just to get the hang of think, So this morning decided to start rough cutting frame work to go on the front of cabinet which will be glued and i 'll use biscuits as well to secure them , First replaned face side and also one edge as well . Now it was time to use my Axminster 3400 bandsaw for the first time , hmm (nice like slicing butter, )(love it when a plan starts to come together ) really happy with it . all face frames are now rough cut and stacked with spacer to allow some more moisture reduction .












I'll leave the timber now for a few week, and start the adjustable legs section to go under plinth hc. stay tuned . :lol: :lol:


----------

